# Best moment from 6th gameplay so far



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Since there's a big drive in 6th for "forging a narrative" for those players that have managed some epic-ness in their games already, what have been memorable moments that may not have happened in 5th? Has anyone managed to throw a Krak Grenade down a MC's throat yet? What about some very unlikely challenge victories?

Down my local GW a couple of days ago I was witness to something pretty special. The game being played was SW and SoB vs Necrons and what looked like vanilla marines in a 2v2. Towards the end of the battle, a kitted out lone wolf had been tearing up the enemy's lines and had entered a multi section building to grab an objective. There was a squad of scouts on the roof of the building, one of which had a missile launcher and not fancying getting into CC with the lone wolf the squad sergeant ordered a Krak missile shot down the stairwell. Although this didn't do it for the Lone wolf, what it did was weaken the building's armour enough (-2) for a scout biker armed with a grenade launcher to have a shot at knocking the building down. That shot didn't quite manage it, but it resulted in the armour weakening again (-1), just enough for a squad of terminators to open up with their storm bolters. With so many shots landing, the building's internals collapsed on to the Lone Wolf, who proceeded to survive all except it's last fnp save leaving the scouts on the roof of the building alive, hanging onto a VERY wobbly "ex-building".

Fair play to the Lone Wolf who performed admirably and had absorbed more firepower in that turn alone to justify his points, I'm sure the sequence of events that led to his downfall shall be sung of back in the Halls of Fenris!


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Haven't played a game yet (only just got up to the morale section of the book). But that just sounds awesome, i wouldn't care if i lost that game as that is epic.

Just makes me want to play my first game of 6th so much more


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Playing a firend at his house Ezekiel bitch slapping Eldrad back to death in close combat because he couldn't roll three three plus invuln. saves. He immeiedately quit seeing as thast shouldn't have happened.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

My orks, and a friends orks vs. an eldar and dark eldar team. Eldrad tried to mind war a warboss, and was soundly defeated. then eldrad tried to doom the unit, and the warboss denied the witch 3 times in a row. Naturally that warboss is the "smertiest ther iz."


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a game where my havocs fired their missile launchers at a unit of lychguard who deflected them with their shields towards my telekinetic-dome-protected chaos space marines, who deflected them back at the lychguard, who deflected them back at the chaos space marines... anyway a game of missile tennis ensured that lasted for about 5 minutes of dice rolling


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I have only played 3-5 games in 6th but some highlights that exemplify the more random luck based element of this edition come to mind.

My chosen getting charged by a carnifex and a 20 man unit of gaunts comes to mind. I over watched with 3 flamers against the gaunts killing 6 (Who didn't even make the charge). Then killed the carnifex that made its charge in a single turn with grenades, after it killed 3 marines.

My chosen also wiped a 6 man nob squad do to the random nature of charging in the next game. The nobs charged after jumping out of their transport. I overwatched rolling two hits with my 5 melta's which killed two nobs flat out. Then in a comical turn of events they to failed their 7 inch charge stood still outside of cover, and lost another 4 nobs to my regular shooting from the melta chosen. So all and all a hilarious turn of events.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the funniest thing today was draigo playing "whack a guardsman", or the Armoured Sentinel V Dreadknight battle that lasted several turns (surprisingly, and the little nearby paladin was being a pussy and didn't know how to throw a krak grenade ). Nearly got wiped, but y'know, I WILL SURVIVE. Last turn Vendetta drop FTW (oh and i think i also found it hilarious as my opponent thought he could shoot/assault my flying vendetta with a heavy psycannon Dreadknight - LULZ!, until he decides to shunt into my rear line instead )


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

Twenty Eldar pathfinders backed by a doomseer just ripping a game apart. Blood angels assault marines coming at my avatar and the snipers single out an apothecary and two powerfist making it much easier for the avatar. They continued too neuter an IG squad by taking out his special weapons before taking the sergeants out of the command squad stopping his orders.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Playing a firend at his house Ezekiel bitch slapping Eldrad back to death in close combat because he couldn't roll three three plus invuln. saves. He immeiedately quit seeing as thast shouldn't have happened.


He quit?! I think that is quite unsportsman like


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to play yet (damn family vacations!), but I'm really looking forward to playing with my wolves. They're such a flavorful army already, getting into character when issuing challenges will be a blast (yeah, I'm on of *those* people, though I don't LARP).


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Seeing my devastator squad sitting on top of a bastion have to jump off it because the building exploded! Only 1 survived the explosioj and the subsequent jump off of it. But then in the next turn i did the exact same thing to my opponents devastators in a bastion and 3 guys had to jump 10" (!) off! Only or survived. That was so much more fun than any game in 5th


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

On a similar note, my mate had 4 Infantry squads all embarked in one massive building (1 on the roof, 1 on the Battlements, 1 on the first floor and 1 on the ground floor). Needless to say after a handful of melta shots scoring 7s on the building damage table (turn 2), the entire Platoon had been wiped by the explosion. Nifty way of spending ~500 points.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Mines also bastion related my chosen (8 strong 3 plasmas and a melta) in the building (delapidated)after infiltrate there shooting kills one marine in the first turn then return fire of a krak blows up the building killing two they then get assaulted 12" by a Chaplin leading an assault squad who dies to overwatch fluff all there attacks and are wiped out. God that was strange but fun.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Ind a game where my allies 4 tervigons spawned about 150 gaunts over ther course of a game. This is so powerful combined with the new fearless lol.


----------



## TyphoidLmJ (May 20, 2012)

LukeValantine said:


> My chosen getting charged by a carnifex and a 20 man unit of gaunts comes to mind. I over watched with 3 flamers against the gaunts killing 6.


I could have sworn overwatch rules specified that template weapons could not be fired, only snap shots that resolved based on BS. I might have misread it.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Watching 2 Venerable Dreadnoughts walk into a forest. One took 3 glancing hits and died, the other took 2 and was killed shortly thereafter. Who put this Whomping Willow here? :shok:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine just happened to day, I used an allied grey knight librarian with puppet master to take control of one of my friends land raiders and then killed his other land raider with the multi-melta on the first one 

He was not pleased...


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

TyphoidLmJ said:


> I could have sworn overwatch rules specified that template weapons could not be fired, only snap shots that resolved based on BS. I might have misread it.


Flamers / Template weapons, get I think D3 auto hits with overwatch. Imagine it as a wall of flame sprayed in front of the charging enemy.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

My second proper game of 6th was my Lamenters vs a friend's Tyranids. I was teaching him 6th as we went. We played Big Guns Never Tire with Hammer and Anvil, and I was up against it because my Death Company-packed Stormraven got a bit lost and forgot to arrive till turn 4.

Come the last few turns, the Stormraven blasted up the board, cleared an objective of 'nids, then next turn dumped out the DC who mullered the Swarmlord and retinue with the aid of their Dreadnought. Into turn 6, I was still behind on VP and all the 'nids had left on the table was a Tyrannofex who had killed absolutely nothing all game, but was sat on an Objective.

The Stormraven, on 1 hull point remaining, Zoomed up to the Tyrannofex and took 3 wounds off it. We got a 7th turn.

The Tyrannofex promptly rolled the hard 6 and blew the Stormraven out of the sky, despite my despairing attempt to Jink. Curses!


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I had a game where it was dark eldar with imotek crons allies, my broadside sniped imotek out of the back of the cron unit as it's a character, then my commander did the same as the archons T3 and plasma is S6!
fire warriors used hull points the blast eldar vehicles out of the sky whilst the hammerhead sub munitioned the necrons to death and his objective was sabotaged and kept blowing up eventually killing his whole squad a glancing another vehicle to death!
Hull points are awesome!


----------



## AresXero (Dec 6, 2008)

watching a friends game where his bliza bomber comes in on turn 2 and crashed into the opponents vindicator, destroying both in a huge fireball. He also managed to 'edbang 2 of his own battlewagons into exploding :victory:


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

only had 1 mini-game at my local GW with the staff member, (i got whooped) but i managed to take down his SM captain with an Ork warboss. (despite the fact i dont ever play orks, just happened to be the models there) epic battle!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

kiro the avenger! said:


> I had a game where it was dark eldar with imotek crons allies, my broadside sniped imotek out of the back of the cron unit as it's a character, then my commander did the same as the archons T3 and plasma is S6!
> fire warriors used hull points the blast eldar vehicles out of the sky whilst the hammerhead sub munitioned the necrons to death and his objective was sabotaged and kept blowing up eventually killing his whole squad a glancing another vehicle to death!
> Hull points are awesome!


So, you are saying that in one turn you rolled a 6 to hit with a broadside and hit immotek (why you were shooting into a squad of warriors with a railgun needs to be explained too...), wounded, and the player failed a 2+ LOS roll, a 3+ invul save, and a 4+ WBB roll, and on the same turn, you rolled a 6 to hit against an archon, wounded, and he failed his 2+ LOS roll, and his 2+ invuln save?

I think this story lacks....well, reality. If this did happen, it's definitely one of the luckiest things i've ever heard of.

I hate threads like this. All the stories are made up or grotesquely exaggerated.

As a mathhammer nerd, I love caluclating probability though. The chances of 1 broadside imflicting a mortal wound on immotek in this way is 5/1296, or a 0.39% chance.

The chaces of the archon being killed in this way by a single plasma shot are....interestingly, the exact same probability as immotek dying to the railgun, 5/1296.


The chances of both of these things happening at the same time are .0015% chance. Granted, there are multiple broadsides, multiple crisis suits so the chances were actually a bit higher, but never the less, practically impossible. not to mention, illogical, as the player should have been using the fire warriors to shoot at the infantry, and the heavier weapons to fire at the vehicles.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

For rules sake, WBB is a 5+


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Eleven said:


> Mathhammer


I hate Math hammer, it turns the game into nothing but cookie cutter builds because X unit is 0.75% times more efficient than Y unit.



Eleven said:


> not to mention, illogical, as the player should have been using the fire warriors to shoot at the infantry, and the heavier weapons to fire at the vehicles.


Perhaps he could not hit any vehicles? perhaps they were already destroyed or out of Line of sight?

Also, I haven't got the rule book yet, so, why would he have needed 6's to hit them?


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Insanity72 said:


> I hate Math hammer, it turns the game into nothing but cookie cutter builds because X unit is 0.75% times more efficient than Y unit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a character, you get to allocate wounds on a shooting to hit roll of a 6. "precision shots"


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahh I see, Thank you.


----------



## akahdrin (Jul 12, 2012)

Funniest moment was when I was playing my Orks versus some guy using deathwing who was bragging about how awesome terminators were. I hid on the first turn, didn't really move much, just stayed in cover (using a speed freak list at the moment with 2 battle wagons, lots of bikes, skorchas, buggies, etc.).

Anyways, I stayed hidden and his land raider began to move in, I wasn't very concerned with other things. He moved up again on turn 2, he's now 24 inches from his starting point, he thinks I'm scared and hiding back and going to run away. He doesn't disembark his troops! Can this be true? C'mon boyz! Lets get to lootin'!

So I drive all of my vehicles to his land raider and surround it, some of them having to use their fast moves to get to every area of it to prevent disembarking. I used my grabba claw and PASSED! (for those of you curious or have never seen a battle wagon with this, it prevents a vehicle from moving on a 4+ in the following turn) Now...the land raider was ready to be looted. So I started the work of trying to get this thing hurt. My nobs were using boarding planks to storm the deck, wrecking balls swinging, tank bustaz firing hopelessly. After the 2nd turn of locking that land raider in place, victory was mine. My boyz had crush the side of the land raider in with 3 lucky glances, 1 coming from nobs, 1 from 1 of 4 wrecking balls and 1 coming from a tank busta. Sadly, the terminators never got to come and play since they could not disembark and the vehicle didn't explode (it wrecked).

(for those of you curious, to disembark...even with an emergency one, you need to place your unit in contact with your vehicle but not 1" from an enemy...if you glance a vehicle down when they are inside and it's surrounded...POOF!).

Needless to say, his land raider with 5 terminators and his termie chaplain were removed. My gamble paid off, I removed 610 points with a hilarious show of ork lootin'.

After the game, I bought a land raider, took it home and started a conversion into orky goodness to remember the day I stole the day from Deathwing.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Hehe I did that to a snotty kid who was going on and on about how awesome Calgar is, he was using the PA version of him, surrounded his rhino with GH. Wreck, he is going on about how Calgar will eat them now. I said, he can't get out, he dies. The kid was a lot less snotty for the rest of the game.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

@akahdrin That is amazingly hilarious! You get rep just for making me laugh


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think the ork gang rape of a LR is more funny


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

My best moment, hmmm well not sure if it is a specific by product of the 6th ed BUT it was my first 6th ed game.

I faced off against a Necron army. My opponent duly warned me that he had a lychguard deathstar and went to great pains to show me that his warscyths had been FAQ'ed to AP2.

Turn 2 I hit his Deathstar with Warp Rift and tore a huge hole in it. Assaulted with my Libby, Gm + 5 Paladins, Mot and Hammerhand with Rad Grenades and ate most of the rest of the unit, leaving 2 Crypteks and Imotek. FNP negated the few wounds they got back. Psychtroke grenade had made them Leadership 2 so they broke and fled, failing to regroup they ran off the board next turn. No casualties to the Paladins.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Today my necro command barge charges a Baal pred (it's now a chariot) inflicted 4 hammer attacks (out of d6) after a little thought/discussion we agreed they are close combat attacks and killed it with 3 pens, so my overlord never even got to swing. Command barges are brutal.

Having played my first real games of 6th today necrons are super powerful still have weakness but boy do they rock.


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been having fun abusing krak grenades through a window when charging. But my black templars have been getting meat grinded in every game so far.... Time for an army switch.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a new best moment and this one is probably the most amusing thing mentioned so far.

So during deployment my enemy and I rolled for our warlord and psychic powers I rolled tenacity for warlord and invisibility and puppet master for my tzeentch sorc. Next We rolled relic as the mission and hammer and anvil for the deployment....(I think you can see where this is going. So needless to say I ran up grabed the objective turn 1 and then took the entirity of his shooting on the one unit for 3-4 turns before he called the game. Yah 2+ cover and 5+ feel no pain makes trying to kill that particular unit less likly then killing terminators.

On turn 3 he became desperate to stop me and dropped his 10 man grey night terminator squad with a librarian in front of 80% of my army. Even with shrouding he lost every single terminator in a single round to my massed shooting and combined assault. I particularly was amazed by how my greater daemon mashed his warding staff librarian to death in a single hit.

So all in all that single psychic power won me the game, god times.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Having a Main Battle Tank charging forward all guns blazing..... only to find that apparently it's not actually a linebreaker and that infantry without any vehicle are considered linebreakers.

Apart from that, seeing dark eldar jetbikes come on from reserve only to turbo boost clear to the edge of the other board edge.... and then get flamered by 2 deathrains.


----------



## Malick (Jul 13, 2012)

akahdrin said:


> Funniest moment was when I was playing my Orks versus some guy using deathwing who was bragging about how awesome terminators were. I hid on the first turn, didn't really move much, just stayed in cover (using a speed freak list at the moment with 2 battle wagons, lots of bikes, skorchas, buggies, etc.).
> 
> Anyways, I stayed hidden and his land raider began to move in, I wasn't very concerned with other things. He moved up again on turn 2, he's now 24 inches from his starting point, he thinks I'm scared and hiding back and going to run away. He doesn't disembark his troops! Can this be true? C'mon boyz! Lets get to lootin'!
> 
> ...


I really love that you bought a land raider to convert ork style. you need to play it against that guy in the future, remind him of what it means.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Icarus Lascannon from my Bastion shooting down my friends Razorwing Jetfighter in his turn.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I had Ork allies in a Trukk (5 Nobz and a Boss) charge up against Tau. Thanks to the Night Attacker Warlord ability, that AV 10 open topped trukk survived two turns against Railguns, Missile pods and tons of Pulse rifle shots. 

Eventually, the Trukk blew, and the Nobz charged and the Tau's Warlord.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

kiro the avenger! said:


> I had a game where it was dark eldar with imotek crons allies, my broadside sniped imotek out of the back of the cron unit as it's a character, then my commander did the same as the archons T3 and plasma is S6!
> fire warriors used hull points the blast eldar vehicles out of the sky whilst the hammerhead sub munitioned the necrons to death and his objective was sabotaged and kept blowing up eventually killing his whole squad a glancing another vehicle to death!
> Hull points are awesome!


Adding more to previous points, your friend had an illegal list. Dark Eldar (or any eldar) cannot take Necrons as allies.

Futhermore, at best, only your Broadside commander is a character, the others are not.

It just seems like everything went wrong for your opponent here.


----------

